# A few goose calls finished up lately



## goosetamer (Feb 1, 2018)

Been away for awhile but here are a few I've finished up. 

YCB with brass band, brass shaving inlays and ivory acrylic end caps. CA finish



Buckeye burl CA finish


 
Figured walnut with stippled accents oil/wax finish



HRB oil/wax finish


 
Thanks for lookimg

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 12 | Way Cool 5


----------



## The100road (Feb 1, 2018)

Gorgeous calls! Very nice wood and finish.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Feb 1, 2018)

Great pieces with mirror finishes! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Feb 1, 2018)

WOW 


Rodney

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Feb 1, 2018)

Very inspiring

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## frankp (Feb 8, 2018)

'ems purty.


----------



## DKMD (Feb 8, 2018)

Beautiful work!


----------



## Nate029 (Jun 7, 2018)

Beautiful calls. Where can you purchase guts for flute calls? I have a friend wanting me to try to make him one, but Webfoot no longer sells the guts.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NeilYeag (Jun 7, 2018)

Be pretty PO'd if lost one of those while out hunting huh?


----------



## rocky1 (Jun 7, 2018)

Beautiful job on all of them Levi. Especially love that HRB!!


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jun 8, 2018)

Very beautiful calls.


----------



## goosetamer (Oct 24, 2018)

Nate029 said:


> Beautiful calls. Where can you purchase guts for flute calls? I have a friend wanting me to try to make him one, but Webfoot no longer sells the guts.


Sorry been off the page for awhile. I designed and hand cut all my own flute guts.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Oct 24, 2018)

Impeccable “oil/wax” finishes!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

